# Hiawatha Tank Bike



## drwood (Nov 13, 2012)

Picked this up few days ago. The rear rack is wrong for the bike,i was told. Can anyone tell me the age of this bike and does anyone have a rear rack they would sell? Thanks     Found a serial number under the pedals on the frame  R31774    55Cw  Here is a couple pics if rack and the 1 shows a small hole on top of fender.


----------



## kngtmat (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow that is a cool score and I like some of the little touches it has like the things around the grips.


I don't know exactly but it is definitely a 50's & older that by the look of the dropouts it's an AMF built bike.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 16, 2012)

I replied in the other thread on this, but the 55 Cw makes this a 1955 frame for sure! Also more likely that fork was factory, as I believe amf bought Shelby in late 53 or 54, so it'd be closer to the transition/parts sharing period! Also, the paint seems to match much better in these pics! That rack is definitely aftermarket. I've seen some factory painted ones on junior line Monark built bikes.


----------



## kelvinwo (Jun 3, 2014)

i just got a 1959 hiawatha 5hp if anybody can send me a message about parts or anything please do


us lawyers


----------

